# Aldrovandi



## Tebe (28 Marzo 2013)

Ho seguito questa brutta vicenda dall'inizio. Ho seguito il blog della madre per tutti questi anni. Ho amaramente esultato quando finalmente i colpevoli, i poliziotti, sono stati finalmente accusati.
Dico amaramente perchè reputo 3 anni pochi.
Ma tant'è.
Viste le tante insabbiature e cattiverie, un plauso a questa madre.
Quando oggi ho letto questa notizia mi è venuto da vomitare e vedendo lei, ancora con la foto del figlio e loro, i poliziotti girarsi e darle le spalle mi sono venute le lacrime agli occhi
Che si vergognino.
Ho grande rispetto per le forze dell'ordine, e sono stata fortunata ad avere incontrato sulla mia strada solo persone degne di questo nome, ma tant'è, ci sono pure_ questi._

http://www.ilfattoquotidiano.it/201...ufficio-della-madre-lei-non-ho-parole/543955/


----------



## AnnaBlume (28 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ho seguito questa brutta vicenda dall'inizio. Ho seguito il blog della madre per tutti questi anni. Ho amaramente esultato quando finalmente i colpevoli, i poliziotti, sono stati finalmente accusati.
> Dico amaramente perchè reputo 3 anni pochi.
> Ma tant'è.
> Viste le tante insabbiature e cattiverie, un plauso a questa madre.
> ...



Il 21 giugno 2012 la corte di cassazione  ha reso definitiva la condanna a 3 anni e 6 mesi di reclusione per  omicidio colposo di Federico Aldrovandi ai quattro poliziotti Paolo  Forlani, Monica Segatto, Enzo Pontani e Luca Pollastri. In particolare  la quarta sezione penale ha respinto il ricorso presentato dalla difesa  dei quattro agenti contro la condanna che era già stata emessa dalla  Corte d'Appello di Bologna. I poliziotti non rischiano però il carcere  visto che 3 anni sono coperti dall'indulto. Tuttavia, dopo la condanna definitiva, scatteranno i provvedimenti disciplinari. (fonte Wiki)

Ecco. Evito ora di commentare, mi ci faccio solo il sangue cattivo. Per me, che siano maledetti.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (28 Marzo 2013)

Se dovessero perdere il loro lavoro non troveranno più altro. Almeno spero.


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ho seguito questa brutta vicenda dall'inizio. Ho seguito il blog della madre per tutti questi anni. Ho amaramente esultato quando finalmente i colpevoli, i poliziotti, sono stati finalmente accusati.
> Dico amaramente perchè reputo 3 anni pochi.
> Ma tant'è.
> Viste le tante insabbiature e cattiverie, un plauso a questa madre.
> ...


 anche io ho seguito molto questa bruttissima vicenda e trovo un insulto vero e proprio questa manifestazione del cavolo nei confronti di colleghi che si sono macchiati di un crimine per il quale 3 anni so na miseria, peraltro appoggiare certi soggetti significa "legittimare" il loro gesto ...ma che schido :unhappy::unhappy:


----------



## Minerva (28 Marzo 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Se dovessero perdere il loro lavoro non troveranno più altro. Almeno spero.


questo mi pare ragionevole e civile.
per fortuna non rappresentano tutta la categoria


----------



## free (28 Marzo 2013)

che morte orrenda, povero ragazzo


----------



## Minerva (28 Marzo 2013)

QUOTE=free;1108734]che morte orrenda, povero ragazzo[/QUOTE]
la madre è stata esemplare.
 anche quella è una forma di entusiasmo (anche se è pare paradossale entusiasmo nella disperazione) e passione per come l'intendo io


----------



## oscuro (28 Marzo 2013)

*Sai*



Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Se dovessero perdere il loro lavoro non troveranno più altro. Almeno spero.


Io spero non li facciano rientrare nelle forze dell'ordine,e non dovrebbe succedere.Sinceramente non mi è piaciuta per nulla stà levata di scudi del Coisp,credo che i sindacati abbiano perso l'ennesima occasione per tacere.D'altronde da quando sono entrati loro nelle forze dell'ordine hanno fatto i loro bei danni.


----------



## free (28 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io spero non li facciano rientrare nelle forze dell'ordine,e non dovrebbe succedere.Sinceramente non mi è piaciuta per nulla stà levata di scudi del Coisp,credo che i sindacati abbiano perso l'ennesima occasione per tacere.D'altronde da quando sono entrati loro nelle forze dell'ordine hanno fatto i loro bei danni.



ma si sono dissociati, mi pare
o no?


----------



## oscuro (28 Marzo 2013)

*Free*



free ha detto:


> ma si sono dissociati, mi pare
> o no?


Altre sigle sindacali si,e comunque resto dell'idea che i sindacati hanno fatto grandi cose i primi tempi,ottenendo importanti diritti per i lavoratori,per poi perdersi via via per strada.


----------



## free (28 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Altre sigle sindacali si,e comunque resto dell'idea che i sindacati hanno fatto grandi cose i primi tempi,ottenendo importanti diritti per i lavoratori,per poi perdersi via via per strada.



già
io a quelli della fiom che appoggiano gli operai sabotatori non so che gli farei...


----------



## oscuro (28 Marzo 2013)

*Free*



free ha detto:


> già
> io a quelli della fiom che appoggiano gli operai sabotatori non so che gli farei...


Io sono dell'idea che dove arriva la politica inizia lo schifo.


----------



## Simy (28 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io sono dell'idea che dove arriva la politica inizia lo schifo.


:up:


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Altre sigle sindacali si,e comunque resto dell'idea che i sindacati hanno fatto grandi cose i primi tempi,ottenendo importanti diritti per i lavoratori,per poi perdersi via via per strada.





free ha detto:


> già
> io a quelli della fiom che appoggiano gli operai sabotatori non so che gli farei...


Lo scopo del sindacato dovrebbe essere quello di salvaguardare i diritti. Niente altro. Quei poliziotti hanno avuto un processo, è stato loro garantito il diritto alla difesa. Ora devono pagare. Quella 'roba' svilisce solo la figura dei tanti, della maggior parte, che rischiano la vita per difendere la sicurezza di noi tutti. E alla stessa stregua i sabotaggi, che possono causare incidenti dei quali altri operai possono essere vittima. E questo solo per accrescere il potere di qualcuno che mai lavorerà ad una linea facendo i turni o mai dovrà fare un appostamento sperando sia di riuscire a uscirne intero, sia di non dover sparare a qualcun altro. Che schifo.


----------



## Tebe (28 Marzo 2013)

La mamma di Federico querela il segretario del coisp che aveva detto ieri che la foto di federico morto era falsa.

http://www.ilfattoquotidiano.it/201...o-coisp-foto-di-federico-morto-esiste/545026/


----------



## Tebe (28 Marzo 2013)

che gente di merda.


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> che gente di merda.


Come non quotare.


----------



## Simy (28 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> che gente di merda.


quoto


----------



## Minerva (28 Marzo 2013)

gente di merda in pratica potrebbe essere messo a caso in qualsiasi post e troverebbe sempre consensi.


----------



## Tebe (28 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> gente di merda in pratica potrebbe essere messo a caso in qualsiasi post e troverebbe sempre consensi.


cosa centra con il caso aldrovandi, di grazia?
Trovi belle persone quelle che dicono che la foto di Federico morto sia falsa?


----------



## Minerva (28 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> *cosa centra con il caso aldrovandi*, di grazia?
> Trovi belle persone quelle che dicono che la foto di Federico morto sia falsa?


niente.


----------



## Tebe (28 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> niente.


fai flame?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (28 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io sono dell'idea che dove arriva la politica inizia lo schifo.


:up:


----------



## Tebe (28 Marzo 2013)

mi ricordi un pò quella storia..
mamma tonio mi tocca, toccami tonio.
mamma tonio mi tocca, toccami tonio.


----------



## contepinceton (28 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> mi ricordi un pò quella storia..
> mamma tonio mi tocca, toccami tonio.
> mamma tonio mi tocca, toccami tonio.


[video=youtube;T3Q9Ali2pGs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T3Q9Ali2pGs[/video]


----------



## Daniele (28 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> cosa centra con il caso aldrovandi, di grazia?
> Trovi belle persone quelle che dicono che la foto di Federico morto sia falsa?


Non è falsa, è vera. Quella è la risoluzione di una situazione che è stata gestita di certo male dalla polizia e da una madre che ha considerato il figlio più da morto che da quanto era vivo. E' brutto quello che dico, ma con una famiglia più attenta, quel ragazzo non avrebbe avuto quella "agitazione" molesta e violenta per sè e per gli altri, ma succede, ma di certo gli amici di lui si malediranno ogni giorno per averlo abbandonato in quelle condizioni pietose.
La morte di quel ragazzo è un tipico esempio di quanto questa società sia falsa e sbagliata.


----------



## free (28 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Lo scopo del sindacato dovrebbe essere quello di salvaguardare i diritti. Niente altro. Quei poliziotti hanno avuto un processo, è stato loro garantito il diritto alla difesa. Ora devono pagare. Quella 'roba' svilisce solo la figura dei tanti, della maggior parte, che rischiano la vita per difendere la sicurezza di noi tutti. E alla stessa stregua* i sabotaggi, che possono causare incidenti dei quali altri operai possono essere vittima.* E questo solo per accrescere il potere di qualcuno che mai lavorerà ad una linea facendo i turni o mai dovrà fare un appostamento sperando sia di riuscire a uscirne intero, sia di non dover sparare a qualcun altro. Che schifo.



a parte gli incidenti, ma ti pare che un operaio si metta a sabotare i macchinari dell'azienda in cui lavora??
e poi vorrebbe pure essere reintegrato sul posto di lavoro?
ma qua non sta più a casa nessuno!


----------



## Daniele (28 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> a parte gli incidenti, ma ti pare che un operaio si metta a sabotare i macchinari dell'azienda in cui lavora??
> e poi vorrebbe pure essere reintegrato sul posto di lavoro?
> ma qua non sta più a casa nessuno!


In Italia si parla un poco troppo di diritti...ma mai di doveri a quanto mi sembra vedere.


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> a parte gli incidenti, ma ti pare che un operaio *si metta a sabotare i macchinari dell'azienda in cui lavora??
> *e poi vorrebbe pure essere reintegrato sul posto di lavoro?
> ma qua non sta più a casa nessuno!


assolutamente no. Poi che il sindacato l'appoggi è vergognoso.


----------



## Tebe (5 Aprile 2013)

*Che vomito*

Fonte 
http://www.repubblica.it/cronaca/2013/04/05/news/poliziotti_aldovrandi-55970019/

[h=1]"Noi, poliziotti condannati per Aldrovandi
capiamo la madre ma non meritiamo il carcere"[/h][h=3]Nella cella dove scontano la pena: "Nessuno di noi voleva ucciderlo. Siamo uomini dello Stato. Rispettiamo le sentenze, ma vorremmo che la legge venisse applicata anche per le garanzie che dà. Il nostro un reato colposo non volontario" 
_di LUIGI SPEZIA_[/h]
*FERRARA* - "Siamo uomini dello Stato. Accettiamo le decisioni prese, le sentenze. Ma vorremmo che la legge venisse applicata anche per le garanzie che dà. Pensavamo che venissero applicate le misure alternative e invece ci troviamo qua dentro, per un reato colposo. Non comprendiamo perché. Non meritiamo il carcere". Periferia di Ferrara, via dell'Arginone, ore dodici. In una stanza disadorna, di tre metri per tre e forse nemmeno, c'è un vassoio su un tavolino. Un piatto di pasta, una bistecca. Attorno al tavolino, nel poco spazio rimasto, ci sono due uomini quasi sull'attenti che parlano con il consigliere regionale del Pdl Galeazzo Bignami in visita al carcere. Si dimenticano del pasto e rimangono in piedi per tutto il tempo. Sono Paolo Forlani e Luca Pollastri, due dei quattro agenti che hanno provocato la morte di Federico Aldrovandi.

Sono rimasti solo loro due, dentro questo carcere. L'unica donna della squadra, la poliziotta Monica Segatto, ha ottenuto gli arresti domiciliari dal tribunale di Padova e si trova a casa sua a Verona. Il quarto agente, Enzo Pontani, è stato appena trasferito al carcere di Milano e i due colleghi sono preoccupati: "Lui non ci ha detto nulla, quindi l'hanno deciso a sorpresa. Non vorremmo che trasferissero anche noi. Qui, almeno, le nostre famiglie sono vicine". Hanno anche subito un altro colpo: è di pochi giorni fa la decisione del giudice di Bologna che ha rigettato la loro richiesta di andare ai domiciliari in base al decreto svuota-carceri "perché non hanno ancora compreso la gravità delle loro azioni".


----------



## Tebe (5 Aprile 2013)

ma perchè non tacciono?


----------



## oscuro (5 Aprile 2013)

*Si*



Tebe ha detto:


> ma perchè non tacciono?


Per lo stesso motivo per cui non taci tu.Nessuno riconosce i propri errori.


----------



## Hellseven (5 Aprile 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Non è falsa, è vera. Quella è la risoluzione di una situazione che è stata gestita di certo male dalla polizia e da una madre che ha considerato il figlio più da morto che da quanto era vivo. E' brutto quello che dico, ma *con una famiglia più attenta, quel ragazzo non avrebbe avuto quella "agitazione" molesta e violenta *per sè e per gli altri, ma succede, ma di certo gli amici di lui si malediranno ogni giorno per averlo abbandonato in quelle condizioni pietose.
> La morte di quel ragazzo è un tipico esempio di quanto questa società sia falsa e sbagliata.


Puoi provarlo? E quale agitazione era così molesta da richiedere l'accanimento di 4 poliziotti armati di manganello? Chi era terminator?


----------



## oscuro (5 Aprile 2013)

*Hell*



Hellseven ha detto:


> Puoi provarlo? E quale agitazione era così molesta da richiedere l'accanimento di 4 poliziotti armati di manganello? Chi era terminator?


Sono d'accordo,se la polizia dovesse prendere a manganellate ogni esagitato...sarebbe la fine.Poi sarebbe da discutere sulla tutela assente alle forze dell'ordine in questo bel paese...!


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Aprile 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> *Puoi provarlo?* E quale agitazione era così molesta da richiedere l'accanimento di 4 poliziotti armati di manganello? Chi era terminator?


Ovviamente è una fesseria.


----------



## Tebe (5 Aprile 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Puoi provarlo?* E quale agitazione era così molesta da richiedere l'accanimento di 4 poliziotti armati di manganello? Chi era terminator?*



esatto.
4 contro uno.
anche perchè le testimonianze poi sono state chiare.


----------



## Hellseven (5 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> esatto.
> 4 contro uno.
> anche perchè le testimonianze poi sono state chiare.


. sbagliato quote sorry


----------



## Hellseven (5 Aprile 2013)

Daniele io mi convinco sempre più che tu non sia quello che scrivi e che  scrivi cose da Sant'Uffizi solo per il gusto di provocare, perché ti  diverti a fare il tipo "contro". Spero almeno che il gioco valga la  candela a livello di divertimento nel prenderci in giro. :smile:


----------



## Tebe (5 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Per lo stesso motivo per cui non taci tu.Nessuno riconosce i propri errori.



posso chiederti di lasciare fuori le tue fisime con me da questo 3d?


----------



## Tebe (5 Aprile 2013)

*Giovannardi*

che uomo skifidor global

fonte
http://www.ilfattoquotidiano.it/201...anardi-quello-della-foto-non-e-sangue/547477/

*Aldrovandi, due agenti restano in cella. Giovanardi: “Devono uscire”*

*Il gip rifiuta la richiesta di scarcerazione. Intanto il senatore del Pdl continua la sua crociata contro le decisioni dei giudici e sull'omicidio: "Non avete letto le sentenze, non è stato massacrato"*


Quello dietro la testa di* Federico Aldrovandi* non è sangue, è un cuscino. L’agghiacciante dichiarazione arriva dalla bocca di* Carlo Giovanardi*, intervistato in diretta radio da La Zanzara. L’occasione della gaffe era stata offerta dalla manifestazione di ieri a Ferrara in solidarietà a*Patrizia Moretti*, dopo le polemiche per il sit in del sindacato di polizia del Coisp . Giovanardi si era già prodigato in passato in un clamorosa scivolone sul caso del diciottenne ucciso a Ferrara nel 2005. Quella volta, era il luglio 2007, nel corso di una trasmissione televisiva bollò Federico come “eroinomane”. E questo di fronte ai genitori presenti in studio, che cercarono di spiegare invano all’allora ministro per i Rapporti con il Parlamento in quota *Udc*, che quella circostanza non era suffragata da alcun riscontro processuale.

Ora il senatore Pdl scivola ancor più pesantemente e bacchetta il conduttore Giuseppe Cruciani: il ragazzo “non è stato massacrato, ma avete letto la sentenza?”. Domanda che andrebbe girata allo stesso Giovanardi, dal momento che nella sentenza di primo grado il giudice Caruso faceva notare che ognuna delle 54 lesioni disseminate sul corpo di Federico meriterebbe un processo penale. Il parlamentare viene quindi all’immagine della discordia, quella del giovane privo di vita scattata all’obitorio: “Quella foto che ha fatto vedere la madre è una foto terribile,* ma quella macchia rossa dietro è un cuscino*. Gli avevano appoggiato la testa su un cuscino. Non è sangue, ma neanche la madre ha detto che è sangue e neanche lo può dire, perché non è così”.
Non solo quel sangue è semplicemente un cuscino su cui qualche caritatevole ha adagiato il capo di Federico, ma va anche ricalibrato il concetto omicidio colposo nel caso io esame: “Ho capito che una persona è morta, ma anche in un incidente stradale muoiono delle persone. Anche quando un medico opera e per imperizia sbaglia con il bisturi e cagiona la morte di un paziente. Era una persona in stato di alterazione psicomotoria determinata anche dall’assunzione di stupefacenti, situazione di alterazione segnalata da cittadini e purtroppo per lui in questo scontro così duro, essendo lui anche una persona robusta, è accaduto l’imprevedibile”.
La replica della madre di Federico, reduce dalla testimonianza d’affetto di quattromila persone, non si fa attendere: “*Lo coprirei di insulti*. Adesso basta, querelerò anche lui”.
La Moretti viene chiamata a commentare anche un’altra notizia odierna, protagonista il magistrato di sorveglianza di Bologna che, a differenza di quanto disposto dall’omologo di Padova che aveva fatto uscire di cella Monica Segatto, ha rigettato la medesima istanza di detenzione domiciliare per *Paolo Forlani e Luca Pollastri*. Nella respingere la richiesta delle difese si parla di “mancanza di comprensione della gravità della condotta” e di “cultura della violenza, tanto più grave ed inescusabile, in quanto da parte di appartenenti alla Polizia di Stato”. Per Enzo Pontani, altro agente, l’istanza di detenzione domiciliare non risulta essere stata ancora esaminata. “È il minimo. Va bene. È giusto così”, si limita a dire Patrizia Moretti.
Sempre in tema Aldrovandi, è rimbalzata di nuovo dalle agenzie la notizia riguardante il ritorno in servizio dei quattro poliziotti condannati, una volta scontata la detenzione e passati i sei mesi di sospensione. Una notizia, già data dal Fatto oltre un mese fa, che solleva a sua volta un’altra questione: se da una parte il ministro Cancellieri continua a garantire alla famiglia di Federico che verrà adottato ogni provvedimento contro quelle che ha definito “mele marce”, come può la titolare del Viminale non sapere che la commissione disciplinare del Dipartimento della Pubblica Sicurezza si è già espressa (e per la sospensione e non per la destituzione) e che di conseguenza, nonostante l’appello di *Patrizia Moretti e Lino Aldrovandi*, chi ha ucciso Federico tornerà a indossare la divisa? “Io non so se quella della commissione disciplinare sia la decisione finale, o se ci sia ancora spazio – aggiunge la madre -. Credo che si tratti di etica, qualcosa che va oltre le regole: si tratta di umanità il fatto che qualcuno che ha ucciso un ragazzo resti nelle istituzioni o meno”.


----------



## Eliade (5 Aprile 2013)

Che vergogna...a volte penso che in fondo sarebbe meglio l'istituzione di una dittatura in Italia, almeno così ci sarebbe una motivazione alla presenza di certe persone e di certe affermazioni.:unhappy:


----------



## oscuro (5 Aprile 2013)

*tebe*



Tebe ha detto:


> posso chiederti di lasciare fuori le tue fisime con me da questo 3d?


La similitudine è calzante.Siamo in una società dove si guarda sempre l'operato altrui,e son sempre gli altri a sbagliare.Tu in questo rappresenti proprio l'italiano medio.Sei perfetta.


----------



## Tebe (5 Aprile 2013)

Eliade ha detto:


> Che vergogna...a volte penso che in fondo sarebbe meglio l'istituzione di una dittatura in Italia, almeno così ci sarebbe una motivazione alla presenza di certe persone e di certe affermazioni.:unhappy:


le ha sempre fatte purtroppo. e su tutto. 
Evidentemente ci indignamo in pochi per le sue affermazioni.
Probabilmente alla maggior parte delle persone va bene così. O la pensa come lui.
E' l'unica spiegazione che mi do per la sua presenza.


----------



## Eliade (5 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> le ha sempre fatte purtroppo. e su tutto.
> Evidentemente ci indignamo in pochi per le sue affermazioni.
> Probabilmente alla maggior parte delle persone va bene così. O la pensa come lui.
> E' l'unica spiegazione che mi do per la sua presenza.


Accidia?


----------



## oscuro (5 Aprile 2013)

*Ahahaaha*

Certo, adesso nel mirino hai daniele?:rotfl:Ti adoro quando ti indigni a targhe alterne,se penso a tutti i motivi che ci ha dato il tuo "amico" conte e la tua "amica" annablume,o il simpatico massinfedele,ecco, che grande italiana che sei.:up:


----------



## Hellseven (5 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Certo, adesso nel mirino hai daniele?:rotfl:Ti adoro quando ti indigni a targhe alterne,se penso a tutti i motivi che ci ha dato il tuo "amico" conte e la tua "amica" annablume,o il simpatico massinfedele,ecco, che grande italiana che sei.:up:


Oscuro non per spendere una parola in favore di Tebe che peraltronon ne abbisogna in quanto  si difende benissimo da sola ma credo, ONESTAMENTE, che ella si riferisse non a Daniele ma  a quella merda umana ed impunita di Giovanardi (che Iddio lo stramaledica e fulmini quanto prima ! :bleah: )


----------



## oscuro (5 Aprile 2013)

*Ah*



Hellseven ha detto:


> Oscuro non per spendere una parola in favore di Tebe che peraltronon ne abbisogna in quanto si difende benissimo da sola ma credo, ONESTAMENTE, che ella si riferisse non a Daniele ma a quella merda umana ed impunita di Giovanardi (che Iddio lo stramaledica e fulmini quanto prima ! :bleah: )


Allora chiedo umilmente scusa.Grazie.


----------



## Tebe (5 Aprile 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Oscuro non per spendere una parola in favore di Tebe che peraltronon ne abbisogna in quanto  si difende benissimo da sola ma credo, ONESTAMENTE, che ella si riferisse non a Daniele ma  a quella merda umana ed impunita di Giovanardi (che Iddio lo stramaledica e fulmini quanto prima ! :bleah: )


esatto. _ovviamente_ mi riferivo a Giovannardi, che Iddio lo stramaledica e fulmini quanto prima.


----------



## Tebe (5 Aprile 2013)

Eliade ha detto:


> Accidia?


anche cattiveria.
Solo una persona cattiva può fare certe dichiarazioni alla stampa.
spero la mamma lo denunci


----------



## oscuro (5 Aprile 2013)

*Solo*

Solo una cosa però.Gli agenti sono stai condannati per omicidio colposo e non volontario,se il regolamento interno della polizia di stato non prevede la destituzione per l'omicidio colposo che colpe ha la commisione disciplinare interna?


----------



## Hellseven (5 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Solo una cosa però.Gli agenti sono stai condannati per omicidio colposo e non volontario,se il regolamento interno della polizia di stato non prevede la destituzione per l'omicidio colposo che colpe ha la commisione disciplinare interna?


Oscuro, per quanto mi riguarda, io sono sdegnato dell'atteggiamento del sindacato verso la madre, non entro nel merito della sentenza e delle modalità di esecuzione della pena e delle eventuali condanne accessorie. Sarei un disonesto se lo facessi, non conoscendo la vicenda processuale.:smile:


----------



## oscuro (5 Aprile 2013)

*Si*



Hellseven ha detto:


> Oscuro, per quanto mi riguarda, io sono sdegnato dell'atteggiamento del sindacato verso la madre, non entro nel merito della sentenza e delle modalità di esecuzione della pena e delle eventuali condanne accessorie. Sarei un disonesto se lo facessi, non conoscendo la vicenda processuale.:smile:


Si sono d'accordo,ci vorrebbe rispetto per la morte,le sentenze vanno rispettate punto.Comunque si parla sempre di una madre che  ha perso un filgio,ci vorrebbe rispetto.


----------



## Eliade (5 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> anche cattiveria.
> Solo una persona cattiva può fare certe dichiarazioni alla stampa.
> spero la mamma lo denunci


Credo lo abbia querelato.


----------



## Daniele (5 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ovviamente è una fesseria.


Dati noti, il ragazzo era agitato in maniera violenta, non era passivo per nulla e questo è appurato...quindi cosa mi sono inventato? Ci sono le telefonate di chi ha chiamato la polizia che testimoniano questa cosa. La portiera di una Fiat Marea della volante piegata alle cerniere, basta? Il ragazzo non era un ragazzotto che li passeggiava e si è trovato 4 poliziotti pronti a manganellarlo perchè brutto e cattivo.


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Aprile 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Dati noti, il ragazzo era agitato in maniera violenta, non era passivo per nulla e questo è appurato...quindi cosa mi sono inventato? Ci sono le telefonate di chi ha chiamato la polizia che testimoniano questa cosa.


Che la famiglia blablabla.


----------



## Daniele (5 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Che la famiglia blablabla.


Per Minerva, poi io mi invento le cose???


----------



## oscuro (5 Aprile 2013)

*Daniele*



Daniele ha detto:


> Dati noti, il ragazzo era agitato in maniera violenta, non era passivo per nulla e questo è appurato...quindi cosa mi sono inventato? Ci sono le telefonate di chi ha chiamato la polizia che testimoniano questa cosa. La portiera di una Fiat Marea della volante piegata alle cerniere, basta? Il ragazzo non era un ragazzotto che li passeggiava e si è trovato 4 poliziotti pronti a manganellarlo perchè brutto e cattivo.


Si,ma gli agenti che intervengono devono essere professionisti fino in fondo,l'eccesso non è ammesso.


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Aprile 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Per Minerva, poi io mi invento le cose???


Ma come fai a dire che con una famiglia "più attenta" non sarebbe successo, cioè sto tizio sarebbe stato calmo? In base a cosa? Su quale principio? Che CAZZO T'INVENTI? MA COME STRACAZZO RAGIONI? SEI STUPIDO? (A quest'ultima non devi rispondere, è retorica. Te lo specifico perchè, sai com'è, sei tu.)


----------



## Minerva (5 Aprile 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Per Minerva, poi io *mi invento le cose*???


mai detto


----------



## OcchiVerdi (5 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si,ma gli agenti che intervengono devono essere professionisti fino in fondo, *l'eccesso non è ammesso*.


Concordo. Alcuni video su youtube però fanno sembrare che vengano spinti verso la violenza. Quasi istigati. Spero tanto siano bufale.




Hellseven ha detto:


> Oscuro, per quanto mi riguarda, io sono sdegnato dell'atteggiamento del sindacato verso la madre, non entro nel merito della sentenza e delle modalità di esecuzione della pena e delle eventuali condanne accessorie. Sarei un disonesto se lo facessi, non conoscendo la vicenda processuale.





Hellseven ha detto:


> :smile:




Siamo in tanti ad essere sdegnati.  Mettersi nei panni di un genitore che ha perso un figlio, sopratutto in quel modo, è una mazzata al cuore.


----------



## Minerva (5 Aprile 2013)

temo che a volte questi video non facciano che riscaldare gli animi.


OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Concordo. Alcuni video su youtube però fanno sembrare che vengano spinti verso la violenza. Quasi istigati. Spero tanto siano bufale.


----------



## Minerva (5 Aprile 2013)

neanche il peggiore dei ragazzi meritava una cosa del genere, come penso che questa faccenda criminale non renda tutti i poliziotti violenti .


----------



## free (5 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> neanche il peggiore dei ragazzi meritava una cosa del genere, come penso che questa faccenda criminale non renda tutti i poliziotti violenti .



c'è da dire che spesso i fermati vengono malmenati, in caserma
quasi tutti quelli che conosco io, almeno qualche schiaffone se lo sono preso
c'è chi è rimasto scioccato


----------



## Minerva (5 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> c'è da dire che spesso i fermati vengono malmenati, in caserma
> quasi tutti quelli che conosco io, almeno qualche schiaffone se lo sono preso
> c'è chi è rimasto scioccato


non lo metto in dubbio, spesso non è sempre.per fortuna
c'è una parte di persone che fanno il loro dovere, mal pagati e alcuni escono da casa con il rischio di non tornarci.
a me viene sempre in mente pasolini e valle giulia


----------



## Hellseven (5 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> non lo metto in dubbio, spesso non è sempre.per fortuna
> c'è una parte di persone che fanno il loro dovere, mal pagati e alcuni escono da casa con il rischio di non tornarci.
> *a me viene sempre in mente pasolini e valle giulia*


A me la Diaz


----------



## Tebe (5 Aprile 2013)

L'unica volta che sono stata portata in caserma, ma erano carabinieri, devo dire che pur non avendoci torto un capello, hanno parecchio calcato la mano con il terrorismo psicologico.
Eravamo ad una manifestazione pacifica, senza nulla di solo vagamente minaccioso.
C'è stato un pò di casino e chi c'era c'era.
Ci hanno divisi e tenuti dentro ore, trattandoci un pò come se fossimo dei sovversivi.

Un altra volta invece, ed esattamente a Roma al primo gay pride, ricordo che eravamo in metropolitana io e un gruppo di amici e siamo stati attorniati da stronzoni omofobi che cio avrebbero chiaramente suonati come dei tamburi.
Non smetterò mai di ringraziare la polizia in quel frangente.


----------



## Minerva (5 Aprile 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> A me la Diaz


sono genovese ed ho vissuto il clima


----------



## Hellseven (5 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> sono genovese ed ho vissuto il clima


Credo che il clima vissuto DENTRO la caserma contestualmente ai fatti non fosse molto chiaro dall'esterno nell'immediato. La vergogna è emersa nella sua follia abbastanza dopo, mi pare.


----------



## Daniele (5 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma come fai a dire che con una famiglia "più attenta" non sarebbe successo, cioè sto tizio sarebbe stato calmo? In base a cosa? Su quale principio? Che CAZZO T'INVENTI? MA COME STRACAZZO RAGIONI? SEI STUPIDO? (A quest'ultima non devi rispondere, è retorica. Te lo specifico perchè, sai com'è, sei tu.)


Ma sai, a me hanno sempre insegnato che è poco saggio malmenare un poliziotto! Poi fa tu se sono stupido io, ma se ho il cervello in funzione, io non aggredisco un poliziotto neppure con una piuma. Ed anche questo è un fatto che fu assodato. Il tizio non si è preso delle manganellate per il piacere di fare, il tizio ha aggredito la polizia, poi è successo quello che è successo, ma se io mi metto a fare i 200 km/h sulla porettana con la mia Alfa, posso pure aspettarmi di schiantarmi? Ovvio che magari avendo bevuto tanto non me ne accorgerei, ma queste sono altre cose.
Ah, ed ancora mi hai offeso senza alcun motivo, sto contando bello!
Aggiungo, leggiamo bene quello che è in sentenza, cioè eccesso colposo in omicidio colposo, il che non vuol dire che delle persoine hanno deciso di pigliare a botte un povero ragazzo innocente per il puro gusto di farlo morire, ma joey blojob non ci può arrivare alla finezza.


----------



## Minerva (5 Aprile 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Credo che il clima vissuto DENTRO la caserma contestualmente ai fatti non fosse molto chiaro dall'esterno nell'immediato. La vergogna è emersa nella sua follia abbastanza dopo, mi pare.


sì.


----------



## Hellseven (5 Aprile 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ma sai, a me hanno sempre insegnato che è poco saggio malmenare un poliziotto! Poi fa tu se sono stupido io, ma *se ho il cervello in funzione, io non aggredisco un poliziotto neppure con una piuma*. Ed anche questo è un fatto che fu assodato. Il tizio non si è preso delle manganellate per il piacere di fare, il tizio ha aggredito la polizia, poi è successo quello che è successo, ma se io mi metto a fare i 200 km/h sulla porettana con la mia Alfa, posso pure aspettarmi di schiantarmi? Ovvio che magari avendo bevuto tanto non me ne accorgerei, ma queste sono altre cose.
> Ah, ed ancora mi hai offeso senza alcun motivo, sto contando bello!


Ma allora mi parrebbe di capire che però un bambino o un vecchio indifeso o uno più debole di te lo aggrediresti. Perché il tuo ragionamento si presta ad essere interpretato nel senso che non aggredisci un poliziotto perchè lo temi non perché NON SI AGGREDISCE IL PROSSIMO TOUT COURT, che sarebbe quello che ci si dovrebbe aspettare da chiunque.


----------



## Tebe (5 Aprile 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ma sai, a me hanno sempre insegnato che è poco saggio malmenare un poliziotto! Poi fa tu se sono stupido io, ma se ho il cervello in funzione, io non aggredisco un poliziotto neppure con una piuma. Ed anche questo è un fatto che fu assodato. Il tizio non si è preso delle manganellate per il piacere di fare, il tizio ha aggredito la polizia, poi è successo quello che è successo, ma se io mi metto a fare i 200 km/h sulla porettana con la mia Alfa, posso pure aspettarmi di schiantarmi? Ovvio che magari avendo bevuto tanto non me ne accorgerei, ma queste sono altre cose.
> Ah, ed ancora mi hai offeso senza alcun motivo, sto contando bello!



però Daniele scusa.
Ok che a nessuno "sano di mente" verrebbe in mente di aggredire un poliziostto, però qui si parla di un ragazzo di 18 anni contro quattro poliziotti, 3 uomini e una donna con tanto di manganelli.
C' è una testimonianza che dice chiaramente che quando l'hanno messo in terra aldovrandi urlava che stava soffocando e non riusciva a respirare per esempio.
Era già ammanettato che cazzo avrebbe potuto fare?
Non era houdini mi pare.


----------



## Daniele (5 Aprile 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Ma allora mi parrebbe di capire che però un bambino o un vecchio indifeso o uno più debole di te lo aggrediresti. Perché il tuo ragionamento si presta ad essere interpretato nel senso che non aggredisci un poliziotto perchè lo temi non perché NON SI AGGREDISCE IL PROSSIMO TOUT COURT, che sarebbe quello che ci si dovrebbe aspettare da chiunque.


Non hai capito il concetto forse, lo vuoi estendere ad altri livelli per dire che ho torto e questo non lo accetto. Io non ho parloato ne di bambin i, ne di vecchi e ne di Jopey Blowjob, quindi non nominiamoli. Io dico solo che da che mondo e mondo in ogni dove se aggredisci un poliziotto, non riceverai mai un buffetto per dirti "brutto cattivo" ed io ho visto stati in cui un poliziotto può prendere fuori la pistola, spararti e dire che eri un nemico dello stato, quindi...fa tu.
In ogni dove, in ogni posto, a torto o a ragione, non devi mai alzare le mani con le forze dell'ordine.


----------



## Tebe (5 Aprile 2013)

*Daniele*

Immagino che tu non abbia letto nulla delle sentenze eccetera.
Ti linko il blog della mamma, dove se hai voglia, giusto per amore di verità, puoi leggerti le testimonianze, le sentenze e TUTTO.

http://federicoaldrovandi.blog.kataweb.it/


----------



## Daniele (5 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> però Daniele scusa.
> Ok che a nessuno "sano di mente" verrebbe in mente di aggredire un poliziostto, però qui si parla di un ragazzo di 18 anni contro quattro poliziotti, 3 uomini e una donna con tanto di manganelli.
> C' è una testimonianza che dice chiaramente che quando l'hanno messo in terra aldovrandi urlava che stava soffocando e non riusciva a respirare per esempio.
> Era già ammanettato che cazzo avrebbe potuto fare?
> Non era houdini mi pare.


E se ti dicessi che non gli hanno creduto? Che motivo avevano di credere a lui? Semplicemente, non gli hanno creduto ed hanno sbagliato. Come ho detto, mi sembra inverosimile l'idea descritta di uomini e donne che si divertivano a fare del male ad un povero ragazzo, quando almeno uno dei due poliziotti aveva perso il padre per la violenza di un uomo ( e se non ricordo male anche un'altro aveva perso un caro malamente).


----------



## Daniele (5 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Immagino che tu non abbia letto nulla delle sentenze eccetera.
> Ti linko il blog della mamma, dove se hai voglia, giusto per amore di verità, puoi leggerti le testimonianze, le sentenze e TUTTO.
> 
> http://federicoaldrovandi.blog.kataweb.it/


Il blog della mamma, non è oggettivo, mi spiace, non può evidentmente esserlo.


----------



## Hellseven (5 Aprile 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Non hai capito il concetto forse, lo vuoi estendere ad altri livelli* per dire che ho torto* e questo non lo accetto. Io non ho parloato ne di bambin i, ne di vecchi e ne di Jopey Blowjob, quindi non nominiamoli. Io dico solo che da che mondo e mondo in ogni dove se aggredisci un poliziotto, non riceverai mai un buffetto per dirti "brutto cattivo" ed io ho visto stati in cui un poliziotto può prendere fuori la pistola, spararti e dire che eri un nemico dello stato, quindi...fa tu.
> In ogni dove, in ogni posto, a torto o a ragione, non devi mai alzare le mani con le forze dell'ordine.


Per la verità non ci tengo particolarmente ad avere torto o ragione, in genere, ed in modo particolare qui sopra  Ti dico quello che io leggo nelle tue parole e tu giustamente mi dici che non è così. Normale contraddittorio, Daniele, senza vinco io, vinci tu, ec ecc. Fotte un cazzo di primeggiare su di te o su chiunque, credimi  Le mie idee sono mie, non abbisognano di essere condivise per restare mie, sbagliate o giuste che siano


----------



## Tebe (5 Aprile 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> E se ti dicessi che non gli hanno creduto? Che motivo avevano di credere a lui? Semplicemente, non gli hanno creduto ed hanno sbagliato. Come ho detto, mi sembra inverosimile l'idea descritta di uomini e donne che si divertivano a fare del male ad un povero ragazzo, quando almeno uno dei due poliziotti aveva perso il padre per la violenza di un uomo ( e se non ricordo male anche un'altro aveva perso un caro malamente).


ecco la sua testimoinianza.
Ed era una donna
http://federicoaldrovandi.blog.kataweb.it/federico_aldrovandi/2008/09/15/testimone-oculare/


----------



## Tebe (5 Aprile 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Il blog della mamma, non è oggettivo, mi spiace, non può evidentmente esserlo.



ci sono le sentenze e le testimonianze.
quelle sono oggettive.
Ci sono i video del processo.
e sono ancora più oggettivi.


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Aprile 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ma sai, a me hanno sempre insegnato che è poco saggio malmenare un poliziotto! Poi fa tu se sono stupido io, ma se ho il cervello in funzione, io non aggredisco un poliziotto neppure con una piuma. Ed anche questo è un fatto che fu assodato. Il tizio non si è preso delle manganellate per il piacere di fare, il tizio ha aggredito la polizia, poi è successo quello che è successo, ma se io mi metto a fare i 200 km/h sulla porettana con la mia Alfa, posso pure aspettarmi di schiantarmi? Ovvio che magari avendo bevuto tanto non me ne accorgerei, ma queste sono altre cose.
> Ah, ed ancora mi hai offeso senza alcun motivo, sto contando bello!
> Aggiungo, leggiamo bene quello che è in sentenza, cioè eccesso colposo in omicidio colposo, il che non vuol dire che delle persoine hanno deciso di pigliare a botte un povero ragazzo innocente per il puro gusto di farlo morire, ma joey blojob non ci può arrivare alla finezza.


Ma la famiglia cosa c'entra? Ci possono essere mille motivi indipentemente dalla tua famiglia per i quali tu potresti trovarti a correre a duecento all'ora in autostrada e schiantarti contro un guard rail. Boh. A me, davvero, mi fa fatica pure dovertelo spiegare.


----------



## Daniele (5 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma la famiglia cosa c'entra? Ci possono essere mille motivi indipentemente dalla tua famiglia per i quali tu potresti trovarti a correre a duecento all'ora in autostrada e schiantarti contro un guard rail. Boh. A me, davvero, mi fa fatica pure dovertelo spiegare.


Secondo me quando un ragazzo si fa "come i suoi coetanei" quando va a ballare c'è sempre dietro un qualcosa, una famiglia che gli ha lasciato fare questo, uan scuola alquanto sbagliata, ma voi non siete di Ferrara, non sapete i9l contesto sociale dove viveva quel ragazzo, un contesto sociale che non era il massimo per quella piccola cittadina che è Ferrara.


----------



## Tebe (5 Aprile 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Secondo me quando un ragazzo si fa "come i suoi coetanei" quando va a ballare c'è sempre dietro un qualcosa, una famiglia che gli ha lasciato fare questo, uan scuola alquanto sbagliata, ma voi non siete di Ferrara, non sapete i9l contesto sociale dove viveva quel ragazzo, un contesto sociale che non era il massimo per quella piccola cittadina che è Ferrara.


:sbatti:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (5 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> temo che a volte questi video non facciano che riscaldare gli animi.


vero, ma ammetto che se fossero veri sarebbe veramente un disastro.


----------



## Daniele (5 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> :sbatti:


Puoi pensare quello che vuoi, tu non sei di Ferrara e quindi non penso che tu possa capire.


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Aprile 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Puoi pensare quello che vuoi, tu non sei di Ferrara e quindi non penso che tu possa capire.


Aiuto.


----------



## Hellseven (5 Aprile 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Puoi pensare quello che vuoi, tu non sei di Ferrara e quindi non penso che tu possa capire.


Daniele, senza scherzi, che cosa dobbiamo capire? Cioè a Ferrara se sei in un quartiere meno agiato sei malvisto? O che altro? Cosa intendi dire? Sono serio, sto cercando di capire il tuo ragionamento per non sbagliare nell'interpretarlo


----------



## Tebe (5 Aprile 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Puoi pensare quello che vuoi, tu non sei di Ferrara e quindi non penso che tu possa capire.


tu non hai letto le sentenze, non hai visto il video del processo e parli senza avere il minimo giudizio critico quindi nemmeno tu puoi capire


----------



## Daniele (5 Aprile 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Daniele, senza scherzi, che cosa dobbiamo capire? Cioè a Ferrara se sei in un quartiere meno agiato sei malvisto? O che altro? Cosa intendi dire? Sono serio, sto cercando di capire il tuo ragionamento per non sbagliare nell'interpretarlo


Ferrara è pesantemente suddivisa socialmente, in questo conta molto l'istruzione ed il quartiere. Posso dire che mediamente chi sceglie adesso a Ferrara un istituto tecnico, sceglie anche una realtà degradata, come la zona di Via Bologna dove il ragazzo viveva...non è un bel posto per nulla. Da noi ci sono famiglie anche umili che si farebbero tagliare la gola piuttosto che abitare in certi quartieri, quindi considera te. 
Si può non credere, ma Ferrara è questa, chi vive nel quartiere Krasnodar (oh, ci sono delle palazzine stupende anche), non è mai ben visto...e a ragione. Vivere nella zona dei grattacieli? O sei un magnaccia o una prostituta o uno spacciatore....meglio lasciar perdere. Ci sono realtà di degrado che hanno mille sfacettature, ma chi è fuori di Ferrara non può capire.


----------



## lothar57 (5 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> tu non hai letto le sentenze, non hai visto il video del processo e parli senza avere il minimo giudizio critico quindi nemmeno tu puoi capire



Tebe e'vicenda assurda..il partito comunista assieme a grillo(che strano eh.,.)ha votato per concedere la cittadinanza onoraria,a Bologna,alla madre....una vera vergogna stalinista..


----------



## Hellseven (5 Aprile 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ferrara è pesantemente suddivisa socialmente, in questo conta molto l'istruzione ed il quartiere. Posso dire che mediamente chi sceglie adesso a Ferrara un istituto tecnico, sceglie anche una realtà degradata, come la zona di Via Bologna dove il ragazzo viveva...non è un bel posto per nulla. Da noi ci sono famiglie anche umili che si farebbero tagliare la gola piuttosto che abitare in certi quartieri, quindi considera te.
> Si può non credere, ma Ferrara è questa, chi vive nel quartiere Krasnodar (oh, ci sono delle palazzine stupende anche), non è mai ben visto...e a ragione. Vivere nella zona dei grattacieli? O sei un magnaccia o una prostituta o uno spacciatore....meglio lasciar perdere. Ci sono realtà di degrado che hanno mille sfacettature, ma chi è fuori di Ferrara non può capire.


E' chiaro. Ma succede in ogni parte del mondo. Pensa al Bronx o East LA o Scampia. Così come purtroppo succede che rispetto ai residenti di questi luoghi si faccia di tutt'erba un fascio. E purtroppo capita che spesso a farlo siano i rappresentanti delle forze dell'ordine.


----------



## Hellseven (5 Aprile 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Tebe e'vicenda assurda..il partito comunista assieme a grillo(che strano eh.,.)ha votato per concedere la cittadinanza onoraria,a Bologna,alla madre....una vera vergogna stalinista..


Almeno la madre non ha ucciso vigliaccamente nessuno


----------



## Tebe (5 Aprile 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Tebe e'vicenda assurda..il partito comunista assieme a grillo(che strano eh.,.)ha votato per concedere la cittadinanza onoraria,a Bologna,alla madre....una vera vergogna stalinista..



non capisco cosa vuoi dire.


----------



## Daniele (5 Aprile 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> E' chiaro. Ma succede in ogni parte del mondo. Pensa al Bronx o East LA o Scampia. Così come purtroppo succede che rispetto ai residenti di questi luoghi si faccia di tutt'erba un fascio. E purtroppo capita che spesso a farlo siano i rappresentanti delle forze dell'ordine.


Quel ragazzo viveva in una zona in cui il controllo della famiglia avreebbe dovuto essere 100 volte superiore in termini di amicizie ed altro, ma invece quello è mancato. La madre è la madre, soffre per la perdita del figlio, ma in quei posti conta anche una madre forte, che non ti consente di avere certe amicizie che "si fanno solitamente quando vanno a ballare", io faccio parte di quella parte di Ferrara che non si faceva per divertirsi a ballare e con me tutti i miei amici ed amiche, quindi come dico, ci sono diverse situazioni a Ferrara, come in altri posti, ma fa strano che 1 km da dove vivi può essere importantissimo.


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Aprile 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Quel ragazzo viveva in una zona in cui il controllo della famiglia avreebbe dovuto essere 100 volte superiore in termini di amicizie ed altro, ma invece quello è mancato. La madre è la madre, soffre per la perdita del figlio, ma in quei posti conta anche una madre forte, che non ti consente di avere certe amicizie che "si fanno solitamente quando vanno a ballare", io faccio parte di quella parte di Ferrara che non si faceva per divertirsi a ballare e con me tutti i miei amici ed amiche, quindi come dico, ci sono diverse situazioni a Ferrara, come in altri posti, ma fa strano che 1 km da dove vivi può essere importantissimo.


Ferrara = TorPignattara.


----------



## free (5 Aprile 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Quel ragazzo viveva in una zona in cui il controllo della famiglia avreebbe dovuto essere 100 volte superiore in termini di amicizie ed altro, ma invece quello è mancato. La madre è la madre, soffre per la perdita del figlio, ma in quei posti conta anche una madre forte, che non ti consente di avere certe amicizie che "si fanno solitamente quando vanno a ballare", io faccio parte di quella parte di Ferrara che non si faceva per divertirsi a ballare e con me tutti i miei amici ed amiche, quindi come dico, ci sono diverse situazioni a Ferrara, come in altri posti, ma fa strano che 1 km da dove vivi può essere importantissimo.


ma non è così
se esci incontri di tutto...
secondo il tuo ragionamento, i ragazzi di buona famiglia sarebbero esenti da droga o chissà che, mica vero


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma non è così
> se esci incontri di tutto...
> secondo il tuo ragionamento, i ragazzi di buona famiglia sarebbero esenti da droga o chissà che, mica vero


Ferrara = Calcutta.


----------



## Tebe (5 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ferrara = Calcutta.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


ti prego smettila...


non ce la faccio....


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## free (5 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ferrara = Calcutta.



drugà!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (5 Aprile 2013)

Io penso che il problema generale non sono i singoli membri delle forze dell'ordine, ma chi li comanda e chi li sceglie. Nella maggiornza dei paesi dove sono stato, la scelta dei poliziotti è fatta con molta attenzione, e non curante di possibili raccomandazioni, ognuno deve percorrere un itinerario ben preciso, prima che possa soltanto mettersi al volante e "indagare". In altre parole, quasi ovunque, il primo passo in assoluto è dirigere il traffico e aiutare ai vecchi e ai piccoli nelle difficoltà quotidiane, mentre spendono anche molto tempo, tutti i giorni, negli allenamenti fisici e psicologici. Chi non ce la fa, esce e non viene riassunto in nessun altra forma, nemmeno per spazzare gli uffici.

Soltanto in Italia, mi trovo tutti i giorni di fronte all'anarchia. Per legge ovviamente è tutto apposto e certi ambienti sono quasi esentati di sorprese, ma solo quasi. Soltanto per voci di corridoio (però attendibili) so che i capi dei carabinieri sono coinvolti o compiacenti in affari di Mafia.

Non spesso, ma quando capita, si sentono cose atroci, fra di queste l'omicidio di questo ragazzo. Pensare che siano innocenti i poliziotti è impossibile, considerato soprattutto il fatto che i giudici non condannano quasi mai le forze dell'ordine. Se l'hanno fatto, vuol dire che di vero c'è molto di più e si sarebbero guadagnato l'ergastolo se non fossero, appunto, forze dell'ordine.

Per me, i capi delle forze dell'ordine vanno destituiti come anche i politici. In un paese dove la corruzione e disonestà è certificata come in Italia e onnipresente ad ogni angolo decisionale, è indispensabile che ognuno faccia il possibile per rimuovere chi ci governa e sostituire le mele marce. Il problema è però anche, dove mettere quelle marce. Perché oggi come oggi, non passa un giorno e si riassumono il altri contesti, dove continuano a fare danni. Penso che per fare pulizia a fondo, (purtroppo) non resta altro che fare una guerra. Penso anche chi è ai vertici, l'ha capito in questo senso. Tranne qualche eccezione.


----------



## Hellseven (5 Aprile 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Io penso che il problema generale non sono i singoli membri delle forze dell'ordine, ma chi li comanda e chi li sceglie.* Nella maggiornza dei paesi dove sono stato, la scelta dei poliziotti è fatta con molta attenzione, e non curante di possibili raccomandazioni,* ognuno deve percorrere un itinerario ben preciso, prima che possa soltanto mettersi al volante e "indagare". In altre parole, quasi ovunque, il primo passo in assoluto è dirigere il traffico e aiutare ai vecchi e ai piccoli nelle difficoltà quotidiane, mentre spendono anche molto tempo, tutti i giorni, negli allenamenti fisici e psicologici. Chi non ce la fa, esce e non viene riassunto in nessun altra forma, nemmeno per spazzare gli uffici.
> 
> Soltanto in Italia, mi trovo tutti i giorni di fronte all'anarchia. Per legge ovviamente è tutto apposto e certi ambienti sono quasi esentati di sorprese, ma solo quasi. Soltanto per voci di corridoio (però attendibili) so che i capi dei carabinieri sono coinvolti o compiacenti in affari di Mafia.
> 
> ...


Sottoscrivo. Tutto


----------



## sienne (5 Aprile 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Io penso che il problema generale non sono i singoli membri delle forze dell'ordine, ma chi li comanda e chi li sceglie. Nella maggiornza dei paesi dove sono stato, la scelta dei poliziotti è fatta con molta attenzione, e non curante di possibili raccomandazioni, ognuno deve percorrere un itinerario ben preciso, prima che possa soltanto mettersi al volante e "indagare". In altre parole, quasi ovunque, il primo passo in assoluto è dirigere il traffico e aiutare ai vecchi e ai piccoli nelle difficoltà quotidiane, mentre spendono anche molto tempo, tutti i giorni, negli allenamenti fisici e psicologici. Chi non ce la fa, esce e non viene riassunto in nessun altra forma, nemmeno per spazzare gli uffici.
> 
> Soltanto in Italia, mi trovo tutti i giorni di fronte all'anarchia. Per legge ovviamente è tutto apposto e certi ambienti sono quasi esentati di sorprese, ma solo quasi. Soltanto per voci di corridoio (però attendibili) so che i capi dei carabinieri sono coinvolti o compiacenti in affari di Mafia.
> 
> ...


Ciao 

racconti simili, sentiti da molti, che hanno scelto di ritornare all'estero ... purtroppo. 

sienne


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Aprile 2013)

Scusate, ma:

Ferrara = Medellin


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> che uomo skifidor global
> 
> fonte
> http://www.ilfattoquotidiano.it/201...anardi-quello-della-foto-non-e-sangue/547477/
> ...


Ah se il buon Dio invece di togliergli l'intelletto gli avesse tolto la parola al buon (si fa per dire) Giovanardi ... :unhappy:


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Solo una cosa però.Gli agenti sono stai condannati per omicidio colposo e non volontario,se il regolamento interno della polizia di stato non prevede la destituzione per l'omicidio colposo che colpe ha la commisione disciplinare interna?


Io accetto le sentenze ma per me  non è stato colposo  un corno si son fatti prender la mano anzi di manganello  10 anni e si toglievano la paura  ma ripeto accetto le sentenze


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Aprile 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Dati noti, il ragazzo era agitato in maniera violenta, non era passivo per nulla e questo è appurato...quindi cosa mi sono inventato? Ci sono le telefonate di chi ha chiamato la polizia che testimoniano questa cosa. La portiera di una Fiat Marea della volante piegata alle cerniere, basta? Il ragazzo non era un ragazzotto che li passeggiava e si è trovato 4 poliziotti pronti a manganellarlo perchè brutto e cattivo.


Era disarmato e in stato confusionale ( per cosa poco importa) e 4 agenti con il manganello lo hanno ammazzato li seduta stante ...a me basta questo


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Aprile 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Tebe e'vicenda assurda..il partito comunista assieme a grillo(che strano eh.,.)ha votato per concedere la cittadinanza onoraria,a Bologna,alla madre....una vera vergogna stalinista..


Quindi?


----------



## Daniele (6 Aprile 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Era disarmato e in stato confusionale ( per cosa poco importa) e 4 agenti con il manganello lo hanno ammazzato li seduta stante ...a me basta questo


Vabbhè, dai che sto a scrivere qui, avete tutti le vostre idee come sono state descritte sui vari blog, sono le idee dei molti, quindi è successo quello che è successo. Poi noto però una costante da libero pensatore che sono, che tendenzialmente c'è una equazione evidente sulla condanna dei poliziotti e la sinistra di piazza, quindi poco mi importa. Lothar con quello che ha scritto voleva forse far notare questo, cioè il qualunquismo di chi è di sinistra, io da persona non schierata noto sempre di più questa incapacità di ragionamento indipendente e la volgia di dire la verità assoluta, mentre è relativa, senza ascoltare neppure un attimo quelle che potrebbero essere versioni dei fatti più adeguate. Volete vederli come dei pazzi assassini? Ok, mi va bene che siano in galera, ma adesso allora condannate anche l'assassino del padre di uno di quelli, condannatelo alla forca mediatica in cui avere condannato anche lui, questa si chiama giustizia.


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Aprile 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Vabbhè, dai che sto a scrivere qui, avete tutti le vostre idee come sono state descritte sui vari blog, sono le idee dei molti, quindi è successo quello che è successo. Poi noto però una costante da libero pensatore che sono, che tendenzialmente c'è una equazione evidente sulla condanna dei poliziotti e la sinistra di piazza, quindi poco mi importa. Lothar con quello che ha scritto voleva forse far notare questo, cioè il qualunquismo di chi è di sinistra, io da persona non schierata noto sempre di più questa incapacità di ragionamento indipendente e la volgia di dire la verità assoluta, mentre è relativa, senza ascoltare neppure un attimo quelle che potrebbero essere versioni dei fatti più adeguate. Volete vederli come dei pazzi assassini? Ok, mi va bene che siano in galera, ma adesso allora condannate anche l'assassino del padre di uno di quelli, condannatelo alla forca mediatica in cui avere condannato anche lui, questa si chiama giustizia.


Abbi pazienza danieluccio  ma se tu avessi letto ragazzo massacrato di botte rimane sul l'assalto si cercano i 4 responsabili ora staremmo qui a discutere sulla violenza imperante nel nostro paese, qui non c'entra ne sinistra ne destra (peraltro son di sinistra te lo dico chiaramente quindi ocio  ) i fatti parlano da se un ragazzo anche se in stato confusionale e agitato ( non aveva nessuna arma ricordiamolo ne') è morto in mezzo alla strada per mano violenta di altri 4 persone nel caso poliziotti quindi a me che siano poliziotti o meno cambia poco. A te invece mi sembra faccia la sostanziale differenza, quindi se uno mi sta "simpatico" e ammazza trovo giustificazioni se invece mi sta sul cazzo no, non guardare i protagonisti guarda l'evento in se se no sei tu che vivi male e perdi la prospettiva delle cose. ciao


----------



## free (6 Aprile 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Vabbhè, dai che sto a scrivere qui, avete tutti le vostre idee come sono state descritte sui vari blog, sono le idee dei molti, quindi è successo quello che è successo. Poi noto però una costante da libero pensatore che sono, che tendenzialmente c'è una equazione evidente sulla condanna dei poliziotti e la sinistra di piazza, quindi poco mi importa. Lothar con quello che ha scritto voleva forse far notare questo, cioè il qualunquismo di chi è di sinistra, io da persona non schierata noto sempre di più questa incapacità di ragionamento indipendente e la volgia di dire la verità assoluta, mentre è relativa, senza ascoltare neppure un attimo quelle che potrebbero essere versioni dei fatti più adeguate. Volete vederli come dei pazzi assassini? Ok, mi va bene che siano in galera, ma adesso allora condannate anche l'assassino del padre di uno di quelli, condannatelo alla forca mediatica in cui avere condannato anche lui, questa si chiama giustizia.



allora secondo il tuo ragionamento la colpa è dei genitori dei poliziotti, che non hanno dato loro l'educazione necessaria per gestire in modo corretto la situazione
vale a dire che non ci si butta addosso in quattro su una persona a terra, poichè potrebbe morire di botte
e chissà qual è il loro quartiere...probabilmente avrebbero dovuto crescere i loro figli, futuri poliziotti, nella parte giusta della città, e tutto questo non sarebbe successo!:singleeye:


----------



## Tebe (6 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> allora secondo il tuo ragionamento la colpa è dei genitori dei poliziotti, che non hanno dato loro l'educazione necessaria per gestire in modo corretto la situazione
> vale a dire che non ci si butta addosso in quattro su una persona a terra, poichè potrebbe morire di botte
> e chissà qual è il loro quartiere...probabilmente avrebbero dovuto crescere i loro figli, futuri poliziotti, nella parte giusta della città, e tutto questo non sarebbe successo!:singleeye:



e bolla le sentenze come blog
:unhappy:


----------



## free (6 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> e bolla le sentenze come blog
> :unhappy:



ma anche i giudici probabilmente avevano dei genitori che abitavano etc. etc....


----------



## Tebe (6 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma anche i giudici probabilmente avevano dei genitori che abitavano etc. etc....


già...
tu sei nata nella parte giusta della città?
Io assolutamente si.
Ci mancherebbe. 
Tzè.
:blank:


----------



## Daniele (6 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> e bolla le sentenze come blog
> :unhappy:


Le sentenze sono fatte dagli stessi giudici che hanno co0ndannato il Dotto Ran, quindi scusatemi, se non ho fiducia in persone altamente inqualificate per il loro lavoro.
La magistratura non è la verità assodata direi che stare qui a sputare sentenze perchè alcuni hannoi sputato una sentenza, mi sembra alquanto stupido. Voi c'eravate? No, come non c'ero io e quindi credete che in questa questione sia stata fatta chiarezza? Io sono certo di no. Si è dato al popolino quello che voleva il popolino, nessun problema


----------



## free (6 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> già...
> tu sei nata nella parte giusta della città?
> Io assolutamente si.
> Ci mancherebbe.
> ...



pure io, purtroppo
ma poi ho rimediato!


----------



## Tebe (6 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> pure io, purtroppo
> *ma poi ho rimediato!*



beh, pure io.
Ricordo ancora quelle belle spedizioni punitive...

bei tempi....ho ancora il cappuccio bianco nell'armadio.
Tu?


----------



## free (6 Aprile 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Le sentenze sono fatte dagli stessi giudici che hanno co0ndannato il Dotto Ran, quindi scusatemi, se non ho fiducia in persone altamente inqualificate per il loro lavoro.
> La magistratura non è la verità assodata direi che stare qui a sputare sentenze perchè alcuni hannoi sputato una sentenza, mi sembra alquanto stupido. Voi c'eravate? No, come non c'ero io e quindi credete che in questa questione sia stata fatta chiarezza? Io sono certo di no. Si è dato al popolino quello che voleva il popolino, nessun problema



5 persone, il più giovane muore
si sarà suicidato?


----------



## Brunetta (6 Aprile 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Le sentenze sono fatte dagli stessi giudici che hanno co0ndannato il Dotto Ran, quindi scusatemi, se non ho fiducia in persone altamente inqualificate per il loro lavoro.
> La magistratura non è la verità assodata direi che stare qui a sputare sentenze perchè alcuni hannoi sputato una sentenza, mi sembra alquanto stupido. Voi c'eravate? No, come non c'ero io e quindi credete che in questa questione sia stata fatta chiarezza? Io sono certo di no. Si è dato al popolino quello che voleva il popolino, nessun problema


Stai dando del "popolino" a tutti e non è rispettoso in una discussione. Se non vuoi essere offeso tu, comincia a non offendere. Il processo è stato trasmesso in tv e chi l'ha visto si è fatta un'idea anche da quello. I poliziotti hanno testimoniato con un'arroganza degna di camorristi, sicuri dell'impunità. I capi hanno falsificato verbali per coprirli. Avrebbero dovuto quanto meno essere condannati per omicidio preterintenzionale. La loro arroganza e di chi li appoggia è intatta e hanno continuato a offendere la vittima e la sua famiglia. Il sindacato di polizia che li sostiene è minoritario e sconfessato dalla maggioranza dei poliziotti che non vogliono essere confusi con certa gente. Tu sostieni che bisogna riconoscere le proprie colpe in un tradimento e rimediare. Questi non hanno riconosciuto nulla di un omicidio, non rimediano un bel nulla e offendono la vittima, la sua famiglia e l'intelligenza e la civiltà (residua) dell'Italia. Alla madre e al padre andrebbe fatto un monumento (per rispondere a due righe di Lothar che lo definiscono ulteriormente).


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (6 Aprile 2013)

Magari i sindacalisti manifestanti pensavano di fare dei "quattro dell'Ave Maria" degli......eroi..... come dall'altra parte della barricata è successo per Carlo Giuliani.
Per farsi propaganda non c'è come trovare delle vittime (vere o presunte non importa) delle quali ergersi a paladini.

La Storia d'altro canto vede migliaia di di eroi e di santi che nella realtà sono stati delinquenti, pazzi e pericolosi.

Il sogno sarebbe che la magistratura non fosse una casta intoccabile composta solo di elementi parassiti che, pur "giudici", non esprimono mai giudizio alcuno, ma nel migliore dei casi applicano meccanicamente le leggi lavandosene le mani delle conseguenze.

Un mio parente in Venezuela mi diceva giorni fa che da loro, con un livello di criminalità oltre l'invivibilità, il pericolo peggiore sono i poliziotti....... ed i giudici.


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (6 Aprile 2013)

http://www.innocentievasioni.net/in...icle&id=733:resoconto-uva&catid=54:editoriale


----------



## oscuro (6 Aprile 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Io accetto le sentenze ma per me  non è stato colposo  un corno si son fatti prender la mano anzi di manganello  10 anni e si toglievano la paura  ma ripeto accetto le sentenze


Insomma,sarebbe un colposo con dolo eventuale dai,volontario mi sembra davvero una forzatura.Io però farei una riflessione:se la società è fatta di persone di merda,perché non dovrebbero esserci,nelle forze dell'ordine?nella politica?nella sanità?


----------



## Brunetta (6 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Insomma,sarebbe un colposo con dolo eventuale dai,volontario mi sembra davvero una forzatura.Io però farei una riflessione:se la società è fatta di persone di merda,perché non dovrebbero esserci,nelle forze dell'ordine?nella politica?nella sanità?


Volevi essere disfattista, come al solito, invece è risultato il contrario. E sono d'accordo. La percentuale delle merde è davvero bassa. Io ho perso il portafogli fuori da un negozio, l'hanno portato dentro e l'ho riavuto. Se la maggioranza fosse fatta da merde non l'avrei ritrovato.


----------



## oscuro (6 Aprile 2013)

*Brunetta*

Non è che hai ritrovato il portafogli quindi questa è una società fatta di brave persone.La mia percezione è diversa.Ma non sono disfattista.:up:


----------



## Tebe (6 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Stai dando del "popolino" a tutti e non è rispettoso in una discussione. Se non vuoi essere offeso tu, comincia a non offendere. Il processo è stato trasmesso in tv e chi l'ha visto si è fatta un'idea anche da quello. I poliziotti hanno testimoniato con un'arroganza degna di camorristi, sicuri dell'impunità. I capi hanno falsificato verbali per coprirli. Avrebbero dovuto quanto meno essere condannati per omicidio preterintenzionale. La loro arroganza e di chi li appoggia è intatta e hanno continuato a offendere la vittima e la sua famiglia. Il sindacato di polizia che li sostiene è minoritario e sconfessato dalla maggioranza dei poliziotti che non vogliono essere confusi con certa gente. Tu sostieni che bisogna riconoscere le proprie colpe in un tradimento e rimediare. Questi non hanno riconosciuto nulla di un omicidio, non rimediano un bel nulla e offendono la vittima, la sua famiglia e l'intelligenza e la civiltà (residua) dell'Italia. Alla madre e al padre andrebbe fatto un monumento (per rispondere a due righe di Lothar che lo definiscono ulteriormente).


stra quoto.
Inchinandomi pure.
Peccato non poterti dare, ancora, un verde.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non è che hai ritrovato il portafogli quindi questa è una società fatta di brave persone.La mia percezione è diversa.Ma non sono disfattista.:up:


Ho incrociato, per pura fortuna, una brava persona:mrgreen:? E di episodi come questo ne ho vissuti parecchi.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> stra quoto.
> Inchinandomi pure.
> Peccato non poterti dare, ancora, un verde.


Io ne ho a disposizione un paio alla settimana . Grazie.


----------



## oscuro (6 Aprile 2013)

*Mazza*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho incrociato, per pura fortuna, una brava persona:mrgreen:? E di episodi come questo ne ho vissuti parecchi.


Ma no dai,ci sono le brave persone,ma l'andazzo generale,non è dei più positivi.:mrgreen:


----------



## free (6 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Insomma,sarebbe un colposo con dolo eventuale dai,volontario mi sembra davvero una forzatura.Io però farei una riflessione:se la società è fatta di persone di merda,perché non dovrebbero esserci,nelle forze dell'ordine?nella politica?nella sanità?



ma secondo mi ci stava il preterintenzionale: morte come conseguenza di altro reato
poichè le percosse sono un reato


----------



## Brunetta (6 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma no dai,ci sono le brave persone,ma l'andazzo generale,non è dei più positivi.:mrgreen:


:up: [video=youtube;gkHplm72DrI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gkHplm72DrI[/video]


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Insomma,sarebbe un colposo con dolo eventuale dai,volontario mi sembra davvero una forzatura.Io però farei una riflessione:se la società è fatta di persone di merda,perché non dovrebbero esserci,nelle forze dell'ordine?nella politica?nella sanità?


Ma certo che in ogni ambito ci sono persone poco corrette se non disoneste.Peraltro  ritengo che la maggior parte delle forze dell'ordine sia composta da persone che comprendano benissimo  l'importanza della loro professione e sono fondamentalmente sane ed oneste. Nel caso specifico i 4 poliziotti hanno attutato un comportamento incomprensibile, sono stati condannati e sconteranno la pena (poi vediamo se la scontano tutta ..), tutte queste manfrine nel riportare l'attenzione sulla loro situazione mi sembra che più che agevolarli comporti un danno.


----------



## oscuro (8 Aprile 2013)

*Free*



free ha detto:


> ma secondo mi ci stava il preterintenzionale: morte come conseguenza di altro reato
> poichè le percosse sono un reato


Non conosco la perizia medico legale,quindi posso scrivere un'inesattezza.Mi sembra  sia stato accertato che questo povero ragazzo sia deceduto,per un forte pressione fatta sullo sterno,che in un evidente stato di agitazione ha comportato una insufficienza respiratoria con conseguente arresto cardiocircolatorio.Mi sembra di aver letto che non sia morto per le manganellate,ma questa cosa non sposta di molto la questione.Si potrebbe spiegare così il colposo con dolo evuntuale,e non il preterintenzionale,anche se senza conoscere le carte sembra una forzatura.Per fiammetta:Io ho un 'altra teoria sulla polizia di stato.Dal mio punto di vista è stato un'errore smilitalizzarla con la legge 121-81,il risultato è che oggi la polizia di stato non è ne carne ne pesce.la conseguenza e che una parte dei suoi dipendenti pensano di essere normali impiegati statali,e sono entrati in amministrazione pensando di essere entrati nelle poste e telegrafi.Purtroppo la strada fa una dura selezione,e quando si è in strada armati e chiamati a gestire situazioni e dinamiche che nessuno ti insegna durante un corso di pochi mesi,si è soli e ci si affida, al buon senso che non tutti hanno.In definitiva sarebbe buona cosa ammettere gli errori e chiedere scusa.Ma oggi è merce rara,purtroppo.


----------



## Daniele (8 Aprile 2013)

Oscuro, è morto per il motivo che hai detto tu...e tutti giù sempre a parlare delle manganellate. Ah, per completezza di cronaca, uno dei manganelli si è anche rotto nel pestaggio, tanto per rendere più vruda la situazione e più brutta per tali personaggi.
Si, hanno mostrato in TV tutto alla gente, quello che io chiamo "popolino", perchè un processo serio e che si rispetti in TV non ci finisce manco volendolo.

Ripeto a chi si reputa così intelligente da non definirsi "popolino", come fa un uomo il cui padre è morto di morte violenta per mano altrui, uccidere un altro uomo per il puro piacere di farlo? Se volete sapere come si sente una persona che ha perso il padre in quel modo io posso dirvi che non provi piacere nel fare il male agli altri avendone subito uno enorme. In tutto questo marasma questa condizione psicologica non da poco di uno dei protagonisti è rimasta del tutto sconosciuta, eppure potrebbe creare strani dubbi.


----------



## Tebe (8 Aprile 2013)

Chiudo questo 3d.
Oscuro mi stai facendo vomitare


----------

